# Elevator In Barn's Shower Stall Leads To Pot Farm



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

POSTED: 5:19 pm EST November 11, 2005
UPDATED: 5:50 pm EST November 11, 2005

*FRANKLIN, Ky. -- *Police say the pot-growing operation they found in Kentucky was "highly sophisticated."

They said the whole operation was concealed underground. To get to it, you had to use an elevator in a shower stall inside a barn.

State police, national guardsmen and Drug Enforcement Administration officers said they found 774 marijuana plants growing there this week. The street value of the pot is estimated at more than $3 million.

The owner of the barn near the Tennessee border was arrested, and could face life in prison if convicted. Another man who was also arrested could get 40 years. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

hahaha that's great!! i applaud the effort.


----------

